# Iphone wont show as device on computer/itunes



## Weptile (Aug 4, 2015)

I need help getting my computer to recognize my Iphone 5s, I have done every task on iTunes help for this problem like (Reinstalling Itunes, Trying new charger, and even trying i different computer but no luck.) I recently went to the mall and there was a phone repair guy (the mall was about to close so we didn't get to have a full conversation) however he did try my phone in his Windows computer and for some reason it did recognize my phone. I need someone who knows what is wrong i would think it was my driver in my computer however i have even switched computers and the computers that i have tried with my phone do connect my ipad and such. If anyone can help, Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Email address was removed; if you check the rules to which you just agreed you will see that all help is to remain in the public forum.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried this steps:
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204275


----------



## iamtheare (Aug 10, 2015)

What kind of computer do you have? Windows (XP/7/8/10?) or Mac (which OS) 

And do you have a jailbreak installed?


----------

